# Xanax or Ativan? Which is better



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello all,My doctor finally gave me Ativan for anxiety. IT seems to be working alright, but not super great. Maybe I should ask to try Xanax instead.Which is better.?


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

xanax by all means--but you are lucky that your doc would Rx either one!!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

The main difference is Xanax is more sedating. Whether thats better or worse depends on who you ask.I have taken both and am currently on Ativan. The anti-anxiety effects seem equally effective.Ativan is becoming more common, especially for psychiatric patients, versus Xanax and Valium. This is because it is a lot more difficult to kill yourself on Ativan, as it doesn't affect the heart and respiration rate as much.


----------

